# Draper WTL90 woodturning lathe - Chuck Advice



## jimmyH (9 Oct 2011)

Hi all 

I've just purchased a second hand lathe - (draper WTL90) to get started in woodturning. 
I'd like to get a chuck to turn a few bowls but have been unable to find anything on ebay or even the draper website. 

Could anybody advise me on a suitable chuck for this lathe or even better point me in the right direction to where I can buy one? 

Many thanks!

Jimmy


----------



## nev (9 Oct 2011)

Hi Jimmy, and welcome to the forum, where no doubt many will be happy to provide grease for the slippery slope.
I am not familiar with the draper but a quick google found this...
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... xQ&cad=rja
and according to the instructions you have a 3/4 x 16 TPI thread, and a 1MT taper. this means that any chuck you need would need to have that thread.
chucks either come threaded or with inserts. if you buy one with an insert, should you change your lathe in the future to one that has a different thread, you only need buy a new thread insert rather than a whole new chuck.
about the cheapest i can find new to fit your lathe (provided they are the right details in the instructions) would be one of these...
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -chuck-kit
there is a good general info page here....
http://www.peterchild.co.uk/chucks/chucks.htm
...about chucks and 'do i need one?'
the answer is yes by the way  
so in short any chuck with the right thread will fit, but theres lots to choose from, just search the forum (top right) its a regular question as to which chuck is best for my pocket money?
hth


----------



## Blister (9 Oct 2011)

Hi Jimmy

Welcom to our forum

Re the chuck 

One of our forum members is selling a chuck that will fit your lathe 

see the link

for-sale-robery-sorby-patriot-chuck-t54035.html

:wink:


----------



## jimmyH (9 Oct 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the kind help and advice! much appreciated!!

Jimmy


----------

